# New grinder that fits under my cupboards!



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Well... after reluctantly selling my beloved K10 Fresh I now have my new "coffee corner" provisionally installed.










Yes - a very nice Ceado E37S with small hopper, that fits beautifully.

Obviously it needs some seasoning before I can properly use it - so the "titan conical" (ha!) Dualit is still getting some slight use (also have a couple of Royals but they def won't fit) - modded it just about grinds for espresso, albeit painfully! It's easier than the feldgrind anyway. (Long term I may just keep it as a decaf grinder - decaf drinkers deserve nothing more!)

Not tried using the E37S yet but based on feedback from others on here I have high hopes. We shall see!

Anyway, at least I don't have to move between rooms to grind and extract now.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yay you have a space again


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

.... and all thanks to you for "enabling" it ;-)


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

surely, as long as you get the shelf height right in the cupboard below, a small hole in the worktop would allow the Royal to fit









Your corner is looking good ....a very complimentary pairing!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, that option did get considered @grumpydaddy - though in all honesty I think I considered it for SIGNIFICANTLY more time than my wife did (whose pan drawers would have copped it).


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Looking good @MrShades back to as near as normality as your going to get with your coffee. I had a Dualit, served me very well during my Mocha stove top days


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

It's still a bit of plastic rubbish Soll, but on finest setting (when modded to go as fine as possible) it just about grinds OK-ish.

As I said, will be fine as a decaf grinder for Mrs Shades.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Just FYI, the opposite end of my kitchen is a bit of a "work in progress"....


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

All that space to put coffee gear in....









John


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Have spent a good while in my lifetime living in a building site..... "Shed" looks pretty tidy though


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

grumpydaddy said:


> Have spent a good while in my lifetime living in a building site..... "Shed" looks pretty tidy though


LOL.... yes, lucky to have a 6m x 7m "shed" in the garden that you can almost see. Quite a bit of coffee gear in there... ;-)


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

First we are talking about Coffee Corners

Then we hear of Coffee Sides

Next we hear of Coffee Rooms

and then along you come with a whole goddam building to keep the coffee gear in









Only a bit jealous honest


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I have other stuff in there too... a big TV, a cross trainer, a full size air-hockey table, a couple of sofas etc - it's my "den" (which is also being used as a furniture store at the moment whilst we work on part of the house).


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I like that with all that going on you get your coffee corner sorted out 1st


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Of course! Everyone who moves house or undertakes big works always packs the hot beverage equipment last and sets it up first! (Except it's usually just a kettle, box of PG and a couple of chipped mugs). Slim Shady does things in style!


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

What make is the coffee machine?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

icom102 said:


> What make is the coffee machine?


Izzo Alex Duetto II I think.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Indeed it is.... Duetto II


----------



## Dougy Giro (Aug 8, 2017)

My Dualit is used for grinding spices these days - does a cracking job too


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

what espresso machine is that?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

icom102 said:


> what espresso machine is that?


Hahaha you already asked and i answered that question for you 3 posts up LOL! Duetto.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

looks good


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

Probably one of the most balanced home setups available. Great job pairing them up.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Hows the Ceado E37S going i need to buy a grinder to go with my Synchonika so would be interested to hear how yours is going


----------

